# flowering with fluros



## PuffTheMagicDragon (May 20, 2007)

well im using a 24in wide spectrum on one side of the middle of the plant and a 150w (compared to incondesent) 2700k red sprectrum light at the other side on top i have a hood reflector with another 150w fluro 2700k red spectrum in a 1 and a half foot wide 7 feet tall grow room is this enough light? will it grow slower? 

the 24in CFL has 750 lumins the 2 150w 2700k put out 2,200 lumins each all adding up to 5150 lumins


----------



## 3patas (May 20, 2007)

I am floering with cfl but mines are all tubes they work very well I have a mix of reds and blues i have 10 four feet long tube and 2 18/ inches one


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (May 21, 2007)

well dam dude sounds like you have a huge place 2 grow im verry limited space im using compact fluros so the light is ulitilized and not wasted


----------



## DLtoker (May 21, 2007)

T5 fluoros are dank.  That is all. :aok:


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (May 21, 2007)

Im using cfl's 2 and a 24in fluro


----------



## hemp319 (May 21, 2009)

what do u mean by dank??  im vegging my clones with t5(4 4ft. bulbs) I hear that they are really good for flower as well as vegging but ive been reading otherwise.  everyone says that hps is the only way to maximize yield. is this true??


----------



## stonegroove (May 21, 2009)

hps put out more lumens per watt of power, so they get the best yeilds


----------



## ms4ms (May 21, 2009)

with all of the growers on this board suggesting or recommending hps type lighs I wonder why so many peeps still ask about under powered cfl's and led's that I know nothing about. My very first grow was with a gigantic cfl and now I have a 400w hps and the difference is unbelievable. Remember you are trying to replicate sunlight in a grow room and the rule of thumb is 5000 lumens per square foot. Prices on these lites have dropped considerably and have sizes for every size room. hXXp://www.htg.com[/URL]  green mojo for all our grows


----------



## DLtoker (May 22, 2009)

Direct summer sun is more like 10,000 Lumen per square foot. Having mylar on the walls is definitely replicating a natural setting too. 

Everyone has their own style of growing.  What is right for some is horribly wrong for others.  By "Dank", I mean they are bad ***.  I get amazing results with the even distribution of light and low levels of heat produced by each bulb so I can drop the lights almost on top of the plants.

Don't knock it before you try it.  Check out my gallery... It says it all.

In addition, the Lowryder2 that are in the "top rated" column were grown with T5s... They were pretty darn good for being autos.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 22, 2009)

these same questions and answers
about lighting are brought up every day.
all of these questions can be answering by the stickies
in the lighting forums..


----------



## DLtoker (May 22, 2009)

Well, who has the time or patience to read through all the stickies?  When it's one simple question, why not do a quick search or start a new thread.  If you are annoyed by the repetitiveness of growing forums, move on or get used to it.  Just don't troll and be a downer.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2009)

These were flowered with T5's  :hubba: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=472816&postcount=1


----------



## hemp319 (May 22, 2009)

nice bud cowboy!  Ive found out that each 4ft. t5 bulb has 54 watts at 5000 lumens.  So if u got an 8 bulb setup thats 432 watts at 40,000 lumens.  which is roughly equal to a low end 400 watt hps with alot less heat.


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2009)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Well, who has the time or patience to read through all the stickies?  When it's one simple question, why not do a quick search or start a new thread.  If you are annoyed by the repetitiveness of growing forums, move on or get used to it.  Just don't troll and be a downer.



Reading and research is paramount to success. Most all of the 'stickies' are _factual_ information, not opinions.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2009)

hemp319 said:
			
		

> nice bud cowboy! Ive found out that each 4ft. t5 bulb has 54 watts at 5000 lumens. So if u got an 8 bulb setup thats 432 watts at 40,000 lumens. which is roughly equal to a low end 400 watt hps with alot less heat.


 
Yep,,mines a 4ft 6tube at 30,000 lumens. T5's dont put out less heat,,its just spread out. The Lums are spread out better as for as Im concerned on a t5 setup though.:hubba:  But thats just me. 
The thing with HPS is,, ya get more Lums per Watt for yur money,, and if you use cooltubes you have a little more contriol of your heat being put out. But other then that,,A Lumen Is A Lumen,,when using the right color spectrum.


----------



## DLtoker (May 22, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Reading and research is paramount to success. Most all of the 'stickies' are _factual_ information, not opinions.



When did I say it wasn't?  I will repeat by saying the majority of people out there do not have time to filter through that.  Simple.  Thanks for the input though.

In addition, Hick, you are extremely arrogant and pompous... Through text!  You mean well, but there is so much more to gardening than this forum even scratches.  It's all very narrow and basic.  A lot of good members left for various reasons, I am simply too busy busy to frequent here.  Just try to act 'cool'...


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 22, 2009)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> In addition, Hick, you are extremely arrogant and pompous... Through text! You mean well, but there is so much more to gardening than this forum even scratches. It's all very narrow and basic. A lot of good members left for various reasons, I am simply too busy busy to frequent here. Just try to act 'cool'...


 
Hick wasnt being arrogant..
you said who has the time and patience to read through
all the stickies rather than starting a thread... well first off
all the stickes are arranged so thats it takes literally 2 seconds
to find any answer you want. of course theres more to gardening than this site, theres always more to gardening. always. And to answer your question, the people who have the urge to learn and get better on their growing skills, they are the ones who have the time and patience to go and read through all of the stickies. And they are the ones who will be
successful. So dont go making remarks like that again.
if everyone used the stickies before making threads... we would see alot less
"yellowing help!" threads and "is this light okay?" threads...


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2009)

"T-5's are _dank_"..."They kick ***"..
Well, that certainly explains it all for me... "very" informative. Thank you for your precious time..


----------



## DLtoker (May 22, 2009)

It is a culmination of my time spent here on MP.  You're presentation is not friendly.  You operate in an "I'm right, you're wrong" way.  It's just funny to see your posts over the years how you just like to pop in and act like that... Then scurry back to your invisible mode.  Even the times when I asked for your help, you turn me right off.  My comment is two years old and this is a place for people to express their experiences and opinions.  I have stated mine about you... Thing is, it's fact.  

Most don't know how a forum operates.  This place was so friendly and easy going... Definitely not like that in recent months.  So, anyways, carry on... Don't forget where you started...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 22, 2009)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> When did I say it wasn't?  I will repeat by saying the majority of people out there do not have time to filter through that.  Simple.  Thanks for the input though.
> 
> In addition, Hick, you are extremely arrogant and pompous... Through text!  You mean well, but there is so much more to gardening than this forum even scratches.  It's all very narrow and basic.  A lot of good members left for various reasons, I am simply too busy busy to frequent here.  Just try to act 'cool'...



Growing quality bud takes time, money, energy, and dedication.  IMO, if you do not "have time to filter through" the stickies, you should not be growing.  

You are actually the one coming through as "extremely arrogant and pompous"


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 23, 2009)

just end it
everybody watch their 
mouths from now on


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 23, 2009)

:holysheep: *Take 2 of these and call me in the mornin'*:chillpill: :chillpill: :chillpill: :chillpill:


----------



## hemp319 (May 23, 2009)

changing the subject, I'm in the third week flower and my lights on reaches 90-95 under 400w  even with cool tube..  Is my plant gonna suffer? will it bud? I see it starting to flower but this my first grow and not sure if progress is on track.  when should it start getting sticky? I have 2 fans blowing already.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 23, 2009)

Bro,,unless you have a C02 setup,,those temps are kinda high for your girls. I hope yur in soil,,right? Your gonna need to bring those temps down some Little Brother,,are your girls are gonna suffer heat stroke.


----------



## hemp319 (May 25, 2009)

i wanna make certain also that my fan is hooked to cooltube properly.  Ok. i have the exhaust fan in the closet blowing through one end of the cool tube via 4" ducting and on the other end of the tube is ducting leading out of the room.  when i think on it, im blowing that same hot air thats in the room through the tube.  do i need an intake fan blowing through the tube?? help!! its too late in the game to lose her now


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 25, 2009)

hemp319 said:
			
		

> i wanna make certain also that my fan is hooked to cooltube properly.  Ok. i have the exhaust fan in the closet blowing through one end of the cool tube via 4" ducting and on the other end of the tube is ducting leading out of the room.  when i think on it, im blowing that same hot air thats in the room through the tube.  do i need an intake fan blowing through the tube?? help!! its too late in the game to lose her now



You do not need an intake fan, but you need to be pulling air that is cooler from some source, sending it through your cool tube and exhausting outside the room.


----------



## me myyself and I (May 27, 2009)

hi, that link weedhopper put up doesnt seem to work, and I am really considering switching to t5's
from hps, due to major  heat and space issues and costs, and im tired of having to shut down for the ummer every year. im looking for proof that that t5's will be worth the investment and take care  of my issues. any help would be so appriciated.
thanks


----------

